# How long does homemade melt and pour take to cure please



## regansoap (Apr 2, 2015)

How long does homemade melt and pour take to cure please


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 2, 2015)

It's already cured soap and safe to use right away. People re-heat it for adding scent, color and design elements.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 2, 2015)

I think she means when you make an M&P base yourself, rather than a bought base


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sorry - that's what you get when you don't read correctly. My Kindle is dead so I need to charge it for reference check, but I believe you would treat this the same as HP soap - fully saponified from the cook but needs to cure for water loss and any benefits from additives.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 2, 2015)

I made some M&P, let it cure in the air for about a week before I put it in a ziplock so it doesn't loose too much moisture or get the urge to sweat.

But I have been melting it and playing with colors and scents within 8 days after it was made. I don't think it needs much curing with all the cooking and dissolving, in that way its a bit like HP liquid soap.


----------

